# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Melatonin and L- Theanine

## moe007

Ive had two lucids in two nights using that combo, both very short lucids though, but that is because im new, not because of the supplements.

I took 3mg melatonin and 200mg theanine BEFORE bed.

Very vivid dreams.

----------


## Wavefunction

Congratulations!  :Party: 

I've never heard of theanine, but then against I'm no expert on lucid pharmecuticals. It apparently worked well for you though.

----------


## Moonbeam

Good job, moe.  Keep trying--your efforts are paying off.  :smiley:

----------


## moe007

Melatonin is the sleep hormone, and Theanine is a amino acid.

Both harmless, and can be bought from pharmacy Over the counter.

Yeah, Ive used pretty much everything and had little success.

Galantamine has not worked at all for me, ive used it 6 times.

THe amino acid blend worked once of the 3 times i used it.


So far melatonin + theanine is the best success ratio, 2 out of 2.

----------


## dodobird

Cool, 
Please keep reporting on your experiences with these supplements.

----------


## StephenT

Hmmmm... that's cool.

I just got glutamine and theanine from the store, and will order the aspartic acid soon.  Tonight I might try that combo though since I'm lacking the AA.

I'll report on how it goes.

Do you take it during a WBTB or at the beginning of sleep?

----------


## moe007

Before going to bed at night.

----------


## Moonbeam

> Do you take it during a WBTB or at the beginning of sleep?



I think it's recommended to do it during WBTB; that's what I've been doing anyway.

----------


## StephenT

> Before going to bed at night.



Alrighty... tonight is DILD night anyways.  Weekends are WBTB.

MB, hows the combo been working for you?

----------


## moe007

> I think it's recommended to do it during WBTB; that's what I've been doing anyway.



Melatonin taken during a WBTB will do nothing but suppress your REM for the second half of the night.

When taken BEFORE bed, it suppresses rem for the FIRST half of the night, so you have the REM rebound effect for the SECOND half of the night.



Theanine is just to relax you, and release dopamine and endomorphines. HIgher dopamine = more likely to get SILD.

----------


## StephenT

> SILD.



DILD?

----------


## westonci

L-theanine gets into your body after 30 minutes and 200mg will have effects for 8-10 hours, and yes Melatonin suppresses rem.

So taking it in the begining of the night is a smart move. 

Please keep posting your results

----------


## StephenT

The capsules I got are 150mg each, so I'll try one tonight and if there's no noticeable difference, I'll go to two.

----------


## moe007

> DILD?



SILD : sexually induced lucid dream.

Meaning you have a sex dream, and realize that you are dreaming because you dont know the girl or for what ever reason.





> L-theanine gets into your body after 30 minutes and 200mg will have effects for 8-10 hours, and yes Melatonin suppresses rem.
> 
> So taking it in the begining of the night is a smart move. 
> 
> Please keep posting your results



Yessir  :smiley: 

THanks for the backup




> The capsules I got are 150mg each, so I'll try one tonight and if there's no noticeable difference, I'll go to two.



Just take two go for 300mg. Its basically protein and harmless, and i used 400 once and it worked just as fine

----------


## StephenT

> SILD : sexually induced lucid dream.
> 
> Meaning you have a sex dream, and realize that you are dreaming because you dont know the girl or for what ever reason.
> 
> Just take two go for 300mg. Its basically protein and harmless, and i used 400 once and it worked just as fine



Hmm... haven't heard of that method before.  I should start to try and remember to use it more.  I'm have far more sex dreams than normal!  Can't complain though.  ::lol:: 

Alright.  Gonna go watch a bit of TV now to get me tired, then take them and get some sleep.

I get to miss school tomorrow, so it's perfect tonight!

----------


## dodobird

> Melatonin taken during a WBTB will do nothing but suppress your REM for the second half of the night.
> 
> When taken BEFORE bed, it suppresses rem for the FIRST half of the night, so you have the REM rebound effect for the SECOND half of the night.
> 
> 
> 
> Theanine is just to relax you, and release dopamine and endomorphines. HIgher dopamine = more likely to get SILD.



But Stephent91 is not taking Melatonine, just glutamine and theanine.

----------


## StephenT

> But Stephent91 is not taking Melatonine, just glutamine and theanine.



No, last night I took melatonin and theanine only.  I am waiting to use glutamine also for when I get the aspartic acid.

Last night I didn't have any lucids, but I didn't sleep too well.  I'm going to try again Wednesday.

----------


## moe007

> But Stephent91 is not taking Melatonine, just glutamine and theanine.



If using the doses from the amino acid blend, i believe that would work. 
The first time i used the amino acid blend, i got a lucid. I was very excited and when i looked in the cup in the morning, i found that the aspartic acid was in the bottom of the cup as mushy goo. It didnt dissolve, and therefore i didnt ingest it when i did my WBTB. So the lucid came from #1 placebo or #2 Theanine and glutamine, or #3 theanine and glutamine and placebo of aspartic acid.


Either way, i think that theanine and glutamine has the tendancy to work, just not as well as when in conjunction with aspartic acid.


But as for melatonin and theanine, it definitely has some effect, i cant prove if it is placebo yet, but i will get there soon enough.

----------


## StephenT

Read the post above you.  :wink2:

----------


## moe007

The theanine and melatonin combo worked for me the fist two times lucid wise, then just gave me vivid dreams.

I think ive used it too much, im going to not use it for a couple days and do it again, and see if the lucidity comes back to me  :smiley:

----------


## StephenT

> The theanine and melatonin combo worked for me the fist two times lucid wise, then just gave me vivid dreams.
> 
> I think ive used it too much, im going to not use it for a couple days and do it again, and see if the lucidity comes back to me



So you're 2/3?

That's still not bad.

Tonight is WILD night, but Wednesday I'll try again.

----------


## moe007

2/4

but one of the days i didnt fall asleep at all, so it doesnt count  :smiley: 

Plus thats, 4 consecutive days.

I should have let it get out of my system then try again. I dont think it effects anything, but ill experiement anyways. Because melatonin is half life of about 6-12 hours, and theanine 8-10. So it shouldnt carry over to the next 24-hours, but who knows.

----------


## Nihao

Ha ha, That's funnny. I got this idea ( to take Melatonin and L-Theanine ) today and just checking if smbdy has done it before.
Looks promising. I took 6mg of Melatonin and I made me really sleepy but kinda sexually excited. Very weird... L-Theanine worked much softer when taken separately 200mg. I find difficult to get asleep or have an instant blackout so maybe this will help...

----------


## Nihao

Wow, that's it!

Last night I ingested 3mg Melatonin and 200mg L-Theanine 1h before bed. I found very easy to go deeper in relaxation and almost instantly had some visual patterns in front of me. That ease never had happen to me. Really recommended for people who have problems with going deeper. That time I took very lazy approach and soon fell asleep. 
After 4.5h I took 4mg Galantamine + 200mg Choline ( Lucid Dreamer ). My task was to check how easy I would get back to sleep this time. Every time I took Lucid Dreamer I had problems with it and often ended in restless night. To my suprise it took me ablout 5 min! Later I had a rollercoaster of different vivid dreams. At the end awaken by some noise I was in half asleep state and thinking about some things made them almost real but wasn't LD. 
I think that with a bit mental training - motivation to do WILD more seriously with this combo there is a great chance to success. I will say again - people like me whom Galantamine makes to excited may find Melatonin(+L-Theanine) very helpful. 
Although I did not have LD from my experience in contrary to what some say Melatonin does not have an impact on vividness. I am not sure about LD itself.

----------


## Firewalker

I have a question, how deep of sleep does Theanine with Melatonin put you in?  I've used them both at different times but never together.  I'm a little concerned if they are safe together at these doses.

----------


## Nihao

> I have a question, how deep of sleep does Theanine with Melatonin put you in?  I've used them both at different times but never together.  I'm a little concerned if they are safe together at these doses.



I've never used them together alone as M+LTh. Looks like interesting idea... Only used with other as M+LTh+Galantamine+Choline. Then it was close to SP but before HI. Usually at this stage I have a short blackout after which I realise that my body is hovering.  
This doses are more then safe. Have a research on DreamViews - they are some relevant topics. Only last time when I had to wake up 5h after intake I was a bit drowsy but came back to normal shortly after.
I use them together to suppress insomniac effect of G+Ch as each of them alone would be too weak (for me). To find more about my experience with mentioned above:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=70296

----------


## Lusense

I'd prefer not to use those kinds of things unless I actually need them but I have tried inducing LDs with melatonin a few times and it didn't honestly help me much. One time I just had a really vivid nightmare I couldn't control which just pissed me off since I couldn't wake up. The other times nothing happened. I just took like 6mg not sure if it's me or the dose or what.

----------


## Firewalker

> I've never used them together alone as M+LTh. Looks like interesting idea... Only used with other as M+LTh+Galantamine+Choline. Then it was close to SP but before HI. Usually at this stage I have a short blackout after which I realise that my body is hovering.  
> This doses are more then safe. Have a research on DreamViews - they are some relevant topics. Only last time when I had to wake up 5h after intake I was a bit drowsy but came back to normal shortly after.
> I use them together to suppress insomniac effect of G+Ch as each of them alone would be too weak (for me). To find more about my experience with mentioned above:
> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=70296



Thanks for the info, I'll have to try them both, I've had some good experiences with both seperately, better with L-Theanine, but I did have some good WILD/OBE type experiences once when I took 3mg of Melatonin before bed, and waking up several hours latter and taking a Green Tea pill that had 50mg of caffeine.  Will try melatonin and Theanine, just wanted to make sure was not going to kill me or anything.

----------


## Nihao

> Will try melatonin and Theanine, just wanted to make sure was not going to kill me or anything.



No worries, I tried them together 4-5 times (always with some 1-2day break) and I'm still much alive :smiley: 
In addition I am going to add to the set Valerian. I am going to see how it works alone today then gradually go to an extreme:
 Melatonin + L-Theanine + Valerian 
If anybody heard about some fatalities of this combo please let me know before I get fucked as laboratory mouse...

----------


## Firewalker

I tried Melatonin and Theanine and didn't have any luck, but I only got about 6 hours sleep that night, Friday night, so will have to try again sometime.  Last night I took only Melatonin, had very vivid non lucid dream.

----------


## Nihao

> I tried Melatonin and Theanine and didn't have any luck



Could you give more details how you attempt LD with M+LTh? And what means no luck?

----------


## Firewalker

I just took them before bed.  Sometimes I will WBTB with the L-Theanine, but wasn't able too this time, I have never took Melatonin with WBTB though, I mean after I wake up, I have taken it before bed, then woke up latter, took something else and WILDed.

No luck means no lucid dreams.

----------


## Nihao

I still don't know if you either fell asleep or M+LTh was too weak. If you want to take them while WBTB to sink into dream easier (with Galantamine) I recommend taking both before going to bed again - 0.5mg Melatonin + 200-300mg L-Theanine. Melatonin has a short Half-Life and when you take it before bed then 2-3h after intake there is almost nothing there which means that while going to bed again only L-Theanine works though it is weaker - a couple of hours after the peak. 
Peak Plasma for Melatonin -1h, L-Theanine - 40min. If other supplements have similar time it should work and after ~1h you will enjoy nice WILD :smiley: 
Taking more than 0.5mg Melatonin causes insomniac problems after it wears off.

----------

